# Audi TT too small for me?



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

Might go look at a TT but its a far drive from here and would rather not waste the time and gas if I am too big to fit comfortably in the car. I am 6'3" and about 210lbs I think, I know the s2000 is too small for me but I haven't sat in a TT since they first came out so I don't remember. Any input appreciated, thanks


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT too small for me? (sideways89)*

theres plenty of room inside for two large adults. just dont ever think about having a rear passenger! think of the back seat as more of a "padded storage shelf" and you will be totally fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT too small for me? (scoTT la rock)*

Im 6'3 and under 200 pounds but height-wise its alright. I have maybe 2-3 inches clearance when sitting 90 degree straight up. Its not that bad.... I love the car too much to complain and its not like I have to **** my head to fit in it, its mad comfortable for me! Just watch your head when getting out!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT too small for me? (pat7755)*

I'm 6'1 and have no probs. TT interior is wayyyyyyyyyyyy bigger than a S2k


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT too small for me? (pat7755)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat7755* »_Just watch your head when getting out!

That's your only worry, otherwise you will be fine. The interior of the TT is a lot bigger than you'd think...


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT too small for me? (l88m22vette)*

yeh there is a lot of room... however, a coworker who is around 6'5 almost got stuck in my car







pretty funny watching him pull himself out


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

granted i'm only 6' but i have the seat pulled up all the way to reach the pedals... so i think you'll have PLENTY of room...


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

im 6'4 225lbs i still have alot of head room i took my back seats out so i can lean it back a little more and since none of my buddys wanna sit back there well you should be fine get the tt


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Well I'm 5'6" so I'm getting a kick out of all your replies...


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

im 6'3 and about 220lbs. i fit just fine with the seat all the way down and back.... although sometimes i have to lean forward to see a traffic light if im stopped too close to it. other than that the fit is fine for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

6'2 at 210lb here.
I have the seat 2 clicks from all the way back and have it down the entire way. I fit just fine even with a large guy friend passenger.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT too small for me? (sideways89)*

I am 6'2" and weigh 265 lbs and have no trouble fitting in the Audi TT
as long as the seat is all the way down and back. Forget the Honda S2000. Those are made for Midgets with their legs cut off at the knees. When they first came out I tried to fit in one of them and I almost couldn't get out. I am not a fat type of person. Just Big Boned







but I can easily fit in the Audi. My brother is 6'4" and he can even drive it. It's not his kind of car. He is more of a HUGE truck fan and thinks the TT is for sissy boys. He needs to be taught a lesson. I can out maneuver his Tundra any day


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT too small for me? (IndyTTom)*

I'm 6'1" and I have no problems. One of the few small cars I am comfortable in.


----------



## NobSabot (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT too small for me? (HernTT)*

I am 6'7" and weigh between 180 to 185 and I fit. Granted, the seat is all the way back, but I don't find it uncomfortable.


----------

